# Skeen 2010: Schwingenlager Typ gesucht



## MikeLima (6. März 2011)

Hi Zusammen,

mir hat es an meinem Skeen 8 die Lager der Schwinge auf der Dämpferseite gefetzt. Die sind so hinüber, dass mir beim Aufschrauben nur noch Kugeln und Metallspäne entgegen gekommen sind. Welches Lager gemeint ist, sieht man auf den Bildern - die Schraube steckt nur locker in der Führung.

Ich würde gerne neue einbauen, brauche dazu aber die Typenbezeichnung oder zumindest die Maße (Lagerdurchmesser, Lagerdicke und Innendurchmesser). 
Könnte jemand mit einem Skeen diese Infos mal nachsehen? 

Oder lieber Radon-Support könnt Ihr mir die Informationen geben?

Danke,
MikeLima


----------



## donprogrammo (7. März 2011)

Wenn das so zerfetzt ist, dass du es selbst nicht mehr messen kannst hast du wirklich ein Problem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othom (7. März 2011)

donprogrammo schrieb:


> Wenn das so zerfetzt ist, dass du es selbst nicht mehr messen kannst hast du wirklich ein Problem



steht meistens auf den Lagern selbst auch noch drauf, schau dir mal ...wenn noch lesbar und heile die... die Dichtung an


----------



## Blut Svente (8. März 2011)

die Lager bekommst Du nur bei H&S! Musst Du in der Werkstadt anrufen!


----------



## donprogrammo (8. März 2011)

Ich weiß zwar nicht genau wie das beim Skeen ist, aber an meinem Slide und dem Stage sind Standart Industrielager verbaut, die man überall bekommt in verschiedener qualität, und ich vermute mal, dass H&S nicht für das Skeen extra welche mit Sondermaßen bauen lässt


----------



## MikeLima (13. März 2011)

Habe das Bike jetzt nach Bonn gebracht. Dort wurde mir gesagt, dass nicht nur die Lager, sondern auch der Hinterbau hin ist und ausgetauscht werden muss.
Lager würde vielleicht noch auf Kulanz gehen, Hinterbau nicht. Dabei frage ich mich, wenn das die Folge der kaputten Lager ist und diese möglicherweise durch fehlende Schmierung zerfressen worden sind, warum das dann nicht auf Kulanz gehen soll - ist schliesslich noch nicht mal 10 Monate alt das Bike und bisher artgerecht gehalten worden (kein Bikepark, keine Sprünge etc...)

vg
MikeLima


----------



## das_chucky (14. März 2011)

Was am Hinterbau soll denn da genau defekt sein? Der Lagersitz? Gibt es irgendwo einen Riss? Auf den Bildern kann man nichts davon erkennen... Was soll denn der einzelne Hinterbau kosten?


----------



## MikeLima (20. März 2011)

So, habe mein Rad jetzt wieder: Lager waren wie schon geschrieben nur noch Späne, der Lagersitz war ausgeschlagen. Außerdem war eine Kettenstrebe angerissen, das hatte ich nicht gesehen. Das könnte dann die Ursache gewesen sein, hatte für mich aber das erfreuliche Resultat einen neuen Hinterbau zu bekommen und das ganze ohne Kosten für mich.
So finde ich den Service gut!!


----------



## fissenid (24. März 2011)

HallO!

was hast du mit dem Hinterbau / Lager gemacht????


----------



## MikeLima (25. März 2011)

der ist wahrscheinlich im Schrott beim BikeDiscount gelandet. Ich brauchte ihn jedenfalls nicht mehr...


----------



## fissenid (28. März 2011)

NEIN!!!

wie hast du diesen Schaden verursacht!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomatchen85 (29. März 2015)

Ich schließe mich dem obigen Thema an, kennt jemand die Lager welche da verbaut sind? Muss diese bei meinem Skeen tauschen!
Ich weiß es gibt den Lagersatz bei H&S, nur 45,00€ für zwei Lager welche wirklich benötigt werden!

Oder ist es möglich mit der "Schraube" und dem "Lager" zum Kugellagerhändler zu gehen?
Die können das sicher ausmessen oder?


----------



## Tomatchen85 (29. März 2015)

Tomatchen85 schrieb:


> Ich schließe mich dem obigen Thema an, kennt jemand die Lager welche da verbaut sind? Muss diese bei meinem Skeen tauschen!
> Ich weiß es gibt den Lagersatz bei H&S, nur 45,00€ für zwei Lager welche wirklich benötigt werden!
> 
> Oder ist es möglich mit der "Schraube" und dem "Lager" zum Kugellagerhändler zu gehen?
> Die können das sicher ausmessen oder?


Lager habe ich bereits gefunden, nur eine solche Schraube nicht!


----------

